
Beyond the doomsday economics of “proof-of-work” in cryptocurrencies [pdf] - radmuzom
https://www.bis.org/publ/work765.pdf
======
tromp
I wonder why the paper didn't consider a constant block reward (i.e. pure
linear emission) as a way to mitigate the issues caused by relying on
transaction fees for long term security.

